# Everyday Eddie



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Arlington, Texas - The Texas Rangers announced today that the club has acquired minor league right-handed pitcher Mark Hamburger from the Minnesota Twins in exchange for left-handed pitcher Eddie Guardado. To take Guardado's spot on the 25- and 40-man rosters, the club has purchased the contract of left-handed pitcher Bill White from Triple-A Oklahoma. White (#56) is expected to arrive and be available in the bullpen for tonight's game in Kansas City.

Hamburger, 21, has spent the entire season with Elizabethton (Rookie) of the Appalachian League, going 1-2 with 13 saves and a 4.17 ERA (17 ER/36.2 IP) in 27 relief appearances.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everyday Eddie for.....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The twins need more help then Eddy I'm afraid. The bullpen is not looking good, they need a stopper for the seventh and eight innings. Then Nathan blows the save last night. :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I can't wait for the 1st game back at the dome when everyday pitches. I miss the Eddie, Eddie, Eddie chants. Hopefully they are not 5 or 6 out by then.

And i heard that dennis reyes was the happiest on team over the eddie trade. he finally gets a chance to play with his twin brother. :lol:


----------

